# Chaos Dwarf Great Tauros



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

I have one (minus rider I'm afraid) and I'm wondering if I'd be able to sell it or trade for anything good, it has been out of production for about twenty years now.

Would I be able to get anything for it? I also have quite a bit of OOP Chaos, as well as a few Orcs and Lizardmen from earlier editions. Would I be able to sell them for much either?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know about the rest of your stuff but the great taurus usually fetches a fairly good price on Ebay although I've not seen 1 without the rider.


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

This is my Great Tauros:









And these are the old Chaos Models I mentioned:
http://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a422/thecrow_2010/P4020216.jpg
http://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a422/thecrow_2010/P4030233.jpg
http://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a422/thecrow_2010/P4030234.jpg
http://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a422/thecrow_2010/P4030235.jpg
http://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a422/thecrow_2010/P4030236.jpg


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

You probably won't get much for the 2 plastic models but the 3 metal ones are probably worth something, (I'd check Ebay and see if you can find something similar)
The second chaos picture you have, the bone armour one takes me back my brother used it for a vamp lord after a head swap.


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd buy the greatsword dude and the tauris lol


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

If you weren't in Australia I would offer to trade it for something or sell it.

But I can never do international posting right

neilbatte, I have several of each of the plastic models.

I found the great sword guy (Aekold Helbrass) for about £15 and the first guy with the staff for £12, but the third metal model I couldn't find on ebay at all. As for the Tauros, with rider I've seen them about £40, so would without the rider get me £30?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The Taurus Will probabaly get you a fair bit, I think you'll be lucky to get £15 for Aekold though

Chaos Dwarves go for a tonne on ebay


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Barnster said:


> The Taurus Will probabaly get you a fair bit, I think you'll be lucky to get £15 for Aekold though
> 
> Chaos Dwarves go for a tonne on ebay


to be honest neither would get much, both models are incomplete and the paint job is very bad, few pounds at best, out of production does not automatically mean loads of cash, it often means a narrow market.
If you wanted to sell then strip them first and do a good job of it, this will certainly increase the tarus sales potential.


----------

